# I am new to the site!



## PurdyMoments (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi I am new to this site! I am a 28yr old wife and mother to two beautiful children! I live in Georgia and I love photography. Its a hobby to take pictures of my family and friends! Well my husband just got me an early Christmas present which was a Nikon D3100. I think I want to return it and get the D5100! I am taking my hobby to a new level and I wanna be a photographer for other people as well!  But I really just wanting to share my Facebook page with everyone! I would love to get some feedback about my old and new photos I have posted! So if your interested you can take a look! PLEASE LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS HERE AND NOT ON MY FACEBOOK PAGE! Thanks a lot. http://www.facebook.com/PurdyMoments


----------



## KmH (Nov 21, 2012)

:thumbup: Welcome to TPF!  :camera:

If you want critique & comments (C&C) on your photos, post them 1 or 2 at a time in the appropriate forum the section of TPF for that - *Photo Galleries - Photos submitted by members for general display or critique.*


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 21, 2012)

If you are using that facebook page as a business contact page, I would only present the best work and remove stuff that is irrelevant such as the turtle and dogs shots, as well as the the random playground snaps. A little self editing goes a long way.  You know, best foot forward! 


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Tee (Nov 21, 2012)

Sweet photos and clever photography business name.  Most members don't like to click outside links so posting a few on here is better.  Also, there's a member by the name of CGipson who gives great critique.  He should be a long shortly.


----------

